# Tivo Desktop trouble



## power4u (Mar 1, 2010)

I am runnig Windows XP and I have a D-Link wbr-2310 router, which has not given me any trouble at all. I cannot get Tivo Desktop or the Tivo Desktop server to find my Tivo. Meanwhile, my tivo networks fine via the tivo wireless adapter. I even stream Netflix movies through the D-link and all.

After two calls to Tivo tech support, they suspect the router? They said I need to be sure all these ports are open? 
The following ports (whether inbound or outbound) must be open to allow your DVR to communicate with the TiVo Servers, other TiVo DVRs, and your Macintosh or Windows PC:

TCP port 37
TCP port 80 
TCP port 443
TCP port 2190
TCP port 4430
TCP port 5222
TCP port 5223
TCP port 5254
TCP port 5354 
TCP port 7287-7297 
TCP port 8000
TCP ports 8080-8089
TCP port 8101
TCP port 8102
TCP port 8181 
TCP port 8200
UDP port 37
UDP port 123
UDP port 2190
UDP port 5353

Can anyone shed some light on something we are missing here?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Dunno if it will help, but I had luck getting some TiVo DVRs to show up on the network after going to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Network Remote Control > Enabled. 

I just got a new Android phone, and the first app I installed was a TiVo Remote Control app. For the life of me, I could not get one of the TiVo DVRs to show up at all, until I enabled that setting. I would think that it shouldn't matter, but it may help in the case of TiVo Desktop...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You go to your firewall settings in XP and allow these ports to be opened.

START...... Control Panel.... Windows firewall..... Exceptions TAB.... ADD PORTS button..... 

You then add each port one at a time whether its TCP or UDP.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

If you're using TD 2.8, you can also try switching from Bonjour to Tivo Beacon (or vice-versa).

Open Tivo Server Properties and click the Network tab.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> I just got a new Android phone, and the first app I installed was a TiVo Remote Control app. For the life of me, I could not get one of the TiVo DVRs to show up at all, until I enabled that setting.


Yes, that setting is necessary for the remote service. It's not relevant to the video service.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

orangeboy said:


> Dunno if it will help, but I had luck getting some TiVo DVRs to show up on the network after going to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > Network Remote Control > Enabled.
> 
> I just got a new Android phone, and the first app I installed was a TiVo Remote Control app. For the life of me, I could not get one of the TiVo DVRs to show up at all, until I enabled that setting. I would think that it shouldn't matter, but it may help in the case of TiVo Desktop...


The OP was trying to get Tivo to show up on his PC on Tivo Desktop, not for the remote control feature.

He didn't know how to open the ports to allow communication of the Tivo and CSR directed him to do changes on his router which didn't help.


----------



## ProtocolGeek (May 25, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> The OP was trying to get Tivo to show up on his PC on Tivo Desktop, not for the remote control feature.
> 
> He didn't know how to open the ports to allow communication of the Tivo and CSR directed him to do changes on his router which didn't help.


Not sure this is the entire answer, but if you're having problems figuring out whether your PC has the required ports open or not, try firebind.com.

It can test whether your pc (or any IP device with a browser) can reach the Internet on a given port. So it tests in the outbound direction from client machine to Internet for a TCP port or range of ports. If a given port fails, then some device is blocking it, whether it's a sw firewall on your pc or your home router, or your ISP. If you're mainly trying to communicate inside your home network, then your router shouldn't really be part of the picture here, but firebind can still help determine whether your PC has any firewall rules or not that is blocking communication from it out to your home network.

w*w.firebind.com/37,80,443,2190,4430,5222,5223,5254,5354,7287-7297,8000,8080-8089,8101,8102,8181,8200

If you paste that url into your browser (fix the * of course) it will run the test for all the TCP ports you listed above.


----------



## Doubleh613 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello, 
I am a new tivo owner. I am having issues with My Tivo Desktop. The free Desktop software plays my recorded programs that i transfered to my pc on windows media player. As soon as i upgraded to the Desktop Plus, the videos no longer work. I only have sound. I am using Windows XP. Any help will be greatly appriciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 98343 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem. I am a long time user, Have Desktop Plus, and have been able to play my files using Windows Media Center (no flames please, I know there are other 'cooler' programs). I am on Vista and since upgrading to 2.8 I no longer get video using Media Center. I can play using Windows Media Player, but can't fast forward. Would love advice on what to do.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Even though you don't get the REW/FF buttons, you can still click on the marker (or whatever its called) and drag to any position.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

bdomme said:


> I'm having a similar problem. I am a long time user, Have Desktop Plus, and have been able to play my files using Windows Media Center (no flames please, I know there are other 'cooler' programs). I am on Vista and since upgrading to 2.8 I no longer get video using Media Center. I can play using Windows Media Player, but can't fast forward. Would love advice on what to do.


Desktop 2.8 Plus doesn't register its codecs with Windows like earlier versions did, so other programs like Media Center can't find or use them. To register them manually, open a command prompt and change to the "C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus\MainConcept" directory. Then, for each of the *.AX files in that directory enter "regsvr32 filename.ax" (without the quotes). To unregister them enter "regsvr32 /u filename.ax".

As always when making changes to the registry, I would run a System Restore snapshot first in case you run into any problems.


----------

